# Carrier Aircraft Service Unit Number Thirty-one



## ClarenceHAllen (Dec 29, 2009)

The title of this thread is the official name for CASU 31. I have a Christmas card from December, 1944, issued by them. This is how the name is written on the card. 

I am Clarence Allen and am beginning this thread on my service time on CASU 31. I will try and add photos, as well as the scanned photo of this card







This is a test to see if my first photo attempt works.


----------



## ClarenceHAllen (Dec 29, 2009)

The photo did not upload. I have put it in a members gallery, but now cant
relocate the gallery on this site. I have uploaded the card and also a photo of CASU 31 electrical, radio and radar units. Bear with me, I'm learning the site.


----------



## ClarenceHAllen (Dec 29, 2009)

The 2 photos are on this site. I found them with other's pictures. Go to the photo galleries and they are with the new photos recently posted at the bottom of the page.


----------



## alexmacdougall (Dec 10, 2010)

My father, Angus W. MacDougall Jr, served at both CASU-37 and CASU-64.
He had been a radioman in a Kingfisher in the South Pacific theater.


----------

